# Introducing the Extreme Micro.



## ARC mania (Apr 30, 2007)

Heres my new CR2 powered light. To give you a size reference, I have set it next to the CR2 powered Ichishiki (KI) light. Length is just a tad over an inch. The two units are still in an un-finished state. The flats in the battery barrel have not been put in yet. For a light source, uses a SSC-P4 LED. I am thinking about making these lights available at a fairly reasonable price to CPF members if there is interest. Will have more details soon. In the meantime, enjoy.







ARC mania


----------



## kenster (Apr 30, 2007)

Can`t wait to see them finished! :rock: And sign me up PLEASE!  

Any ideas on the driver yet? Muti-stage? 


Ken


----------



## XFlash (Apr 30, 2007)

Great sigh me up, all your projects are top noch.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Apr 30, 2007)

Multiples please!


----------



## kingkong (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## marcspar (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too! [I want one, please.]

Marc


----------



## Ikonomi (Apr 30, 2007)

> if there is interest



 Do you even have to ask??


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it small? Check
Is it bright? Check (I'm assuming here)
Is it shiny? Check....

Duh...I'll take one (at least), assuming (probably safely) that pricing isn't seriously out of line with the market.


----------



## ARC mania (Apr 30, 2007)

I will provide output current options which will be: 350ma, 550ma and 800ma. If turned on and placed face down, it may just take off. Even at a drive current of 350ma to the LED is freaky bright for its size. Here are pictures of what I have to go through with the conveters during assembly: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163260 Will provide more details soon.

ARC mania


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 30, 2007)

The length of a CR2 battery *itself* is just a tad over an inch. They are 1.07 inches/27.2mm in length. How much additional length beyond the 1.07 inches of the battery will be required by the optics/emitter/driver? Will the total length of a finished unit be below 1.5 inches?



ARC mania said:


> Length is just a tad over an inch.
> 
> ARC mania


----------



## kenster (Apr 30, 2007)

LumenHound said:


> The length of a CR2 battery *itself* is just a tad over an inch. They are 1.07 inches/27.2mm in length. How much additional length beyond the 1.07 inches of the battery will be required by the optics/emitter/driver? Will the total length of a finished unit be below 1.5 inches?


 
From looking at the picture next to a KI-LE, I assumed that was a mistake and he was meaning just under two inches for thr light.


----------



## TECENG (Apr 30, 2007)

Definite interest here!


----------



## glockboy (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## dizzy (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be waiting to send paypal.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 30, 2007)

The 'interest' box has been checked.


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 30, 2007)

Very interested! any chance you can do a few with XR-Es? That way it will be a bit of a thrower!


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice! I´m definitly interested in one!

Eric


----------



## daywalker (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey there, this is a nice looking light. I am interested, please put me on the list.

Now we all CPF'ers have to wait who wins the race for the smallest and brightest light; according to the little "Wee" from Orb.

You guys keep us spending a lot of money, but you are doing a great job.


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 30, 2007)

I like this light because CR2 is just about the smallest cell size you can use and still be able to push the emitter reasonably hard...producing a _really_ bright light


----------



## kingkong (Apr 30, 2007)

N cell is smaller...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 30, 2007)

Mike,

Put me down for 1

Thanks,
FLavio


----------



## Radio (Apr 30, 2007)

IN!!!!


----------



## karlthev (Apr 30, 2007)

In.


Karl


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice. I'm in!

- Chris


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 30, 2007)

Definitely IN !


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm still eyeing that Maxlite Extreme


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 30, 2007)

kingkong said:


> N cell is smaller...




...but what is the capacity? You're not going to want to drive the cell any harder than 2C to keep things safe. RCR2 is 350mAh


----------



## Sky (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are keeping a list, please add me. 
Thanks.....Sky


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 30, 2007)

nice light, somehow that design is screaming titanium


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 30, 2007)

im in if its not to crazy of a price.


----------



## Walt175 (Apr 30, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> im in if its not to crazy of a price.


 

What he said!!!


----------



## Trashman (May 1, 2007)

Looks somewhat first-run RAW-ish.


----------



## Gannz (May 1, 2007)

I'll buy one if the price is reasonable.


----------



## dede (May 1, 2007)

I'll take it.


----------



## Stregone (May 1, 2007)

Any idea on how much it will cost? I want one, but I don't NEED one


----------



## yaesumofo (May 1, 2007)

one for me please
yaesumofo


----------



## Scattergun (May 2, 2007)

+1 !! I´d be in if they are reasonably priced....


----------



## Uriah (May 2, 2007)

I would like one also if its priced right!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 2, 2007)

I would concur with Trashman, it does have more than a passing resemblance in its unfinished state, as shown, to an ORB RAW version 1. But as a Raw is 2 inches long, I guess this will be a bit smaller. And once the flats have been machined into thew battery barrel, the only similarity will be the lanyard slot and type of emitter and cell.








Be lucky...


----------



## orb (May 2, 2007)

LumenHound said:


> The length of a CR2 battery *itself* is just a tad over an inch. They are 1.07 inches/27.2mm in length. How much additional length beyond the 1.07 inches of the battery will be required by the optics/emitter/driver? Will the total length of a finished unit be below 1.5 inches?


 :thinking:


----------



## ARC mania (May 2, 2007)

orb: Thank you.

It is the potential for more light out of a smaller package. 

To reduce size, there isn't much you can do in the body of the light. It simply holds the battery and the threads to hold the head in place. The head, with more complex layers, is a different story. There are ways to compress parts and make a light shorter like using thinner O-rings, a shorter reflector, a shaved emitter or making the converter thinner. 

People didn't think of compressing and using smaller parts in a converter. The last option is taken with the Extreme Micro to make it compact converter 20% shorter. Using the smallest components available dropped the height and diameter. A further reducing in height is achieved by using a thinner circuit board. A side benefit is there is less dimming in the light from excess heat because the miniature converter can now be surrounded by is a thicker emitter heat sink. 

Is there a disadvantage to this design? Unfortunately, yes. It costs more. It took a lot of time and money to find the right size and right components that will do the job. Precision parts in low tolerances and the sheer lack of size costs plenty. Hopefully, the parts will be cheaper in the future. But the bottom line is many converters have been made and they work reliably. Its going to be bright with a SSC-P4 emitter. The second, third and fourth pictures are of the original small CR2 powered KI light.
































ARC mania


----------



## MarNav1 (May 2, 2007)

Dutch said:


> The 'interest' box has been checked.


Ditto!


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 2, 2007)

Wow...that is SMALL! I know you said there is a cost (and that cost is large) to make it so small...but we all define "large costs" diferently. Is there a guess on price? 
I'm going to wind up ordering one each of all of the new tiny bitty bright lights. 
This hobby gets better every day!


----------



## easilyled (May 2, 2007)

Can you show a picture of this light next to a Modamag Draco please.

I'd be interested to see how much bigger the "Extreme Micro" is and then to
compare prices once the price for this becomes known.


----------



## NutSAK (May 2, 2007)

You certainly have my interest.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 2, 2007)

Isn't the Darco using some sort of tiny rechargable batt or is it a CR2??:thinking:


----------



## Cuso (May 3, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Isn't the Darco using some sort of tiny rechargable batt or is it a CR2??:thinking:


 
Modamag's fire-breather uses a 10280 (1/2 AAA)

And ill be interested in this depending on price..


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 3, 2007)

Mikey, me likey. You rock!:rock:


----------



## ARC mania (May 5, 2007)

Showing the difference in size of the Exteme Micro's inner module which is on the left. The one on the right is from a CR2 KI flashlight.
















ARC mania


----------



## ARC mania (May 6, 2007)

Bump!






ARC mania


----------



## smokin_arkie (May 6, 2007)

I'm in for at least one, probably more, depending on price! Looks awesome!

Smokin_arkie


----------



## bombelman (May 6, 2007)

I love your tiny lights, I'm very into CR2 lights...


----------



## JetskiMark (May 6, 2007)

easilyled said:


> Can you show a picture of this light next to a Modamag Draco please.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how much bigger the "Extreme Micro" is and then to
> compare prices once the price for this becomes known.



I second that.

I was curious so I took a picture. The Draco is 47mm L x 13mm OD. The Draco appears to be about the same length as the Extreme Micro. The diameter of the Draco is a few mm smaller.










The Extreme Micro looks interesting. I would like to see it remain smooth (no flats). Chrome would be a nice option too.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## sandbasser (May 6, 2007)

Color me interested.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the Darco, damn its tiny and the workmanship is fine looking!

IMHO the draw back is that, it runs on its own kinda rechargable batts. This might only be me and each to thier own opinion. 

The unfinished MicroExtreme in the picture with the ruler seems to measure somewhere about 45mm, just a tad shorter than Darco. I ll assume the finished product to go slightly below 45mm.
The Micro Extreme definately more stout than the Darco since its using a CR2. But owning a KI-T the diameter is comfortable enough to be carried in the jeans' coin pocket.


----------



## knifebright (May 7, 2007)

i'll more than likely need one of these as well!
looks great and i hope the converter functions simply (thats just me) i like two level lights.... off and bright!!
jimmy


----------



## gefff (May 8, 2007)

I'll take at least 1.


----------



## kevinm (May 8, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I would concur with Trashman, it does have more than a passing resemblance in its unfinished state, as shown, to an ORB RAW version 1. But as a Raw is 2 inches long, I guess this will be a bit smaller. And once the flats have been machined into thew battery barrel, the only similarity will be the lanyard slot and type of emitter and cell.



I have one of those in front of me right now; a first run Orb with no markings. It's almost identical, save the really nice touch that body and head are the same diameter. You've got the dimensions wrong, though. Mine is 1.88" or 47.7mm; yours is 5% smaller. 

Arc: You light is incredible in that it is beautiful, even smaller than this little thing (my Orb), will be brighter (this one is a Lux III until I get the guts to put a Cree in it), and is regulated. Also, I really like that the module screws in. I've dropped the Orb board once. Impressive work. 

One request: please change the body slightly. It would be a shame for this to be mistaken for an Orb (a great light in it's own right). Also, if I have wet hands, the Orb is slightly difficult to operate. A small set of flats or some minor set of grooves or a little checkering would go a long way to make this a non-issue. Better yet, instead of the common checkering, how about 1/2 "checkering"; just a small ring of lines at 45 degrees leaning right to left (toop to bottom) on the middle or close to the top of the head and perhaps the same on the base of the body. The chrome idea is a good one, as would be stainless steel or titanium or a good hard anodizing. My knife scratched my Orb in the 20 miutes I had it in my pocket one day. 

Actually, one more idea: what about a small, flat pocket clip? I know, I know; picky, picky.

Keep up the good work,
Kevin


----------



## Dutch (May 8, 2007)

kevinm said:


> Actually, one more idea: what about a small, flat pocket clip? I know, I know; picky, picky.



A (removable and affixed by screws) pocket clip would be awesome! This would also set the light apart from the balance of the 'Lil-Lights.'

It would be great to clip to a backpack strap or nylon shorts. Maximum retention would be key.

Set screws could appease the non-clip folks.

Dutch


----------



## barkingmad (May 8, 2007)

Any idea of price yet?


----------



## indenial (May 9, 2007)

Wow! Interested...


----------



## ARC mania (May 9, 2007)

Finally, everyone is back from almost a 10 day vacation. The Extreme Micro bodies are back in the machine shop. Will have new pictures soon.

ARC mania


----------



## luxlunatic (May 9, 2007)

I always look foward to new pictures.


----------



## Phredd (May 9, 2007)

I'm also interested -- depending on price. I vote against a pocket clip. It's small enough to go into my coin pocket. I like the idea of adding some grip and I prefer flats or grooves to knurling.

Phredd


----------



## SoundMix (May 9, 2007)

I'm interested also.


----------



## nrk (May 10, 2007)

I'm interested too. ;-nrk


----------



## sacredsucculent (May 10, 2007)

Sign me up for one! :candle:


----------



## LowTEC (May 11, 2007)

I like how simple it looks, how much?


----------



## gefff (May 11, 2007)

Count me in, too.


----------



## smokin_arkie (May 20, 2007)

Any updates or new pics?


----------



## sysadmn (May 21, 2007)

I'm thinking we need a new metric for lights. Instead of lumens per watt, how about dollars per inch?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (May 21, 2007)

The Extreme Micro is going to be produced in a limited run. Mike has posted a pre-sale thread here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165593


----------



## ARC mania (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, still no word from the anodizers.

ARC mania


----------



## marcspar (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Any news?

All the best,

Marc


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> im in if its not to crazy of a price.



same here!


----------



## thom (Jan 10, 2008)

So, any new news on this?


----------



## Nake (Jan 11, 2008)

thom said:


> So, any new news on this?


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165593


----------



## DM51 (Jan 11, 2008)

The sales thread is here. In fact it's been there for a lo-o-o-o-ng time.


----------

